# I can´t start OpenVPN in FreeBSD 12



## JoseBaug9809 (May 12, 2019)

Hi, I have a trouble with OpenVPN service, I´ve tried to start it but I can't , this is the issued error

"Starting openvpn.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/openvpn: WARNING: failed to start openvpn"

And this is my file configuration file from rc.conf










And these are my configuration from server.conf file

local 10.8.0.1
port 1194
proto udp
dev tap
ca /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/ca.crt
cert /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/openvpn-server.crt
key /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/openvpn-server.key
server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
client-to-client
user nobody
group nobody
persist-key
persist-tun
status openvpn-status.log
log         openvpn.log
verb 3
explicit-exit-notify 1


----------



## driesm (May 12, 2019)

JoseBaug9809 said:


> "Starting openvpn.
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/openvpn: WARNING: failed to start openvpn"



That is actually not the full error message. You should take a look in /var/log/messages, /var/log/console (if enabled) and openvpn.log which you specified in the config file.


----------

